# plant rot?



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

i just started some plants in a few of my tanks... ok well all of my tanks, but i obtained some water lettuce, and duckweed. the duck weed didnt go over to well as it died off from filtration, but the water lettuce is starting to brown in all my tanks. they find rest where water isnt to turbulent and i have stanard florescent light bulbs. i also have some house plant frags that rerooted in the tanks and are growing but also have burnt leaves in spotty distributions. what does this mean? all my tanks are hindering at slightly elevated levels of ammonia at 2 ppm. im trying to get my nutrients in the tanks down by the use of plants and bio filtration with a hob filter, i dont want to use any chemicals like stress coat or ammolock etc. any advice on what to do and what my plants sare telling me?:fish:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If your problem is the same as mine, they'll brown, then get green, then get brown, then get green, etc. That's what always happens to my Barter's Anubias. It's annoying, but in my case at least, it's not too harmful.


----------

